
Slack Claims Higher Engagement Than Microsoft Teams - adrian_mrd
https://www.thurrott.com/cloud/222378/slack-claims-higher-engagement-than-microsoft-teams
======
verdverm
Is that necessarily a good thing? I find slack quite distracting for the most
part because it is overused for what should be a call and giffy...

